# Pluggers & Jiggers! My Bell Holder is my Hook Holder!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Fishing Solution's Bell Holder by Tony Lopez of Texas!

These simple pieces will save wear & tear on your rod components & your bail wire for transporting your lures. You can also insert glow sticks into the Bell Buddies for night casting.

Tony Lopez is from Austin, Texas. He's the inventor of the Bell Buddy. I've used this product for years dunking (shore casting) live & dead baits. I also use this device for housing the hook tips of my lures & jigs during transport. There's 2 sizes. Large (1-3/8in length x 5/8in inner diameter). Small (7/8in length x 5/8in inner diameter). Currently the large comes in red, white & blue while the small is white. Tony recently has sent me some colors to play with (black & yellow).


----------



## LL42L (Nov 24, 2017)

I find that split rings and zip ties work just as well....and a lot cheaper.


----------

